# Which is best for a rookie with bad back?



## Linaa (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi everyone 
i am interested in taking martial arts classes.but i have health problems.
i am 29 yrs .female.i have had a back injury,to be exact 3 lower back herniated disks.

i am over weight and currently boxing seems very tempting.
do you hve any warnings against it? anyone having exprience?


----------



## jobo (Aug 16, 2019)

Linaa said:


> Hi everyone
> i am interested in taking martial arts classes.but i have health problems.
> i am 29 yrs .female.i have had a back injury,to be exact 3 lower back herniated disks.
> 
> ...


yes iv had bulging discs and now I dont t. the standard reply will be " what does your doctor say " which is fair comment. it's a question that's well worth asking

a  more accurate reply is did you get any physio exercises to strengthen the muscles in the back  .? if so did you do them ??  and do them again.if not get some and do them and then progress slowly you really really dont want a relapse


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2019)

jobo said:


> yes iv had bulging discs and now I dont t. the standard reply will be " what does your doctor say " which is fair comment. it's a question that's well worth asking
> 
> a  more accurate reply is did you get any physio exercises to strengthen the muscles in the back  .? if so did you do them ??  and do them again.if not get some and do them and then progress slowly you really really dont want a relapse


Yup. Those physical therapy exercises are super important to do consistently. Anecdotal, but ive found a lot of people with bad backs that "tried" physical therapy did not do the exercises outside of their appointments like they're supposed to.

I know personally my back pain is greatly lessoned during the times that I'm making efforts to strengthen my back.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 16, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Yup. Those physical therapy exercises are super important to do consistently. Anecdotal, but ive found a lot of people with bad backs that "tried" physical therapy did not do the exercises outside of their appointments like they're supposed to.
> 
> I know personally my back pain is greatly lessoned during the times that I'm making efforts to strengthen my back.


Who would think such boring exercises are so important.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2019)

Martial Talk, is probably the worst place to ask this question. Check with your Dr!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 16, 2019)

jobo said:


> yes iv had bulging discs and now I dont t. the standard reply will be " what does your doctor say " which is fair comment. it's a question that's well worth asking
> 
> a  more accurate reply is did you get any physio exercises to strengthen the muscles in the back  .? if so did you do them ??  and do them again.if not get some and do them and then progress slowly you really really dont want a relapse



She is also going to have to get the weight off. Or she will constantly have to fight that extra stress.


----------



## Linaa (Aug 17, 2019)

thanks for replying everyone .
about those who said why not asking Dr s.i have tried while attempting other extreme sports like scuba diving but seems they are only focused on their specialty and not the asked sport physiology in question,so in general they all warn us against anything but easy yoga ))
for scuba the Dr was unfamiliar with water physics same us me.i ended up asking from a divemaster which turned out absolutly fine.(actually its more about not carrying weights on shore !)
so this is why instead of asking a doctor who is as aware as alien about anatomy of martial arts,its fields ,pressure point,asking here .looking up people with similar problem but few steps ahead.


----------



## pdg (Aug 17, 2019)

"Ask your doctor" is a pretty standard reply, especially from those in the US who seem to be under some sort of "online recommendation responsibility" and think they might be sued for bad advice given on a forum...

So, I'll change it a bit.

Ask your doctor for a referral to an actual specialist 

As you say, the very vast majority of doctors in general practice are going to be in the play safe camp and only give very generic advice.

Apparently, my hba1c test came back one point higher than was considered optimal - so the doctor recommended that I consider doing some gentle exercise, like a bit of walking or maybe a spot of gardening once a week or so.

When I asked if that bit of walking or gardening was on top or instead of my job as a gardener combined with cycling and MA training they got a bit confused.


What is it about boxing that seems attractive? If it's that it doesn't seem to need much input from your lower back I'm afraid that's not really the case...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 17, 2019)

Linaa said:


> thanks for replying everyone .
> about those who said why not asking Dr s.i have tried while attempting other extreme sports like scuba diving



Since when is SCUBA diving an extreme sport?



> but seems they are only focused on their specialty and not the asked sport physiology in question,so in general they all warn us against anything but easy yoga ))
> for scuba the Dr was unfamiliar with water physics same us me.i ended up asking from a divemaster which turned out absolutly fine.(actually its more about not carrying weights on shore !)



That is why organizations like DAN exist; to connect you with someone properly trained. Divemasters have no medical training.


----------



## pdg (Aug 17, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Since when is SCUBA diving an extreme sport?



The way I swim, paddling is an extreme sport...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 17, 2019)

pdg said:


> The way I swim, paddling is an extreme sport...



If you swim when you're diving, you're doing it wrong....


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 17, 2019)

Linaa said:


> Hi everyone
> i am interested in taking martial arts classes.but i have health problems.
> i am 29 yrs .female.i have had a back injury,to be exact 3 lower back herniated disks.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I hope to hear more form you. 
The best advise anyone can give you is to get started. That is always the hardest part. Listen to your body and your doctor. Start slow and have smart expectations. Things will go slowly in the beginning so don't be in a hurry and have fun with. Make sure you are having fun. You may have to change some things in your routine so don't think of it as just a casual pastime. 
I strongly you audit as many schools/gyms near you and find one you enjoy the fits your schedule, lifestyle, and pocket book. Think about the things that will easily become excuses not to go to class and reworking their schedule or whatever you have to do to avoid the temptation.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 18, 2019)

Boxing would be doable with a bad back. There would be things you have to be careful of. But it should be fine.

So just as an example.





This would be the boxing you might do if you were super old and had Parkinson's


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 27, 2019)

pdg said:


> "Ask your doctor" is a pretty standard reply, especially from those in the US who seem to be under some sort of "online recommendation responsibility" and think they might be sued for bad advice given on a forum...
> 
> So, I'll change it a bit.
> 
> ...



Medical systems in different systems are prone to give differing advice I think.  So I agree with that, but I think you might be a little off on reasons.  But since I don't know the standards of all laws and customs in all countries, I can only comment on the little I know in the USA.  My experience is that doctors will give advice after getting a good history.  But it the USA I think most will refer a patient to a Physical Therapist with a description of what they believe is wrong and generally what should be worked on by the Physical Therapist to correct it.  The Physical Therapist will pick the specific stretches or exercises and their duration.

If I am wrong perhaps @Dirty Dog  can correct me.

Unfortunately that information isn't going to help the OP much since I not a doctor and don't even know what type of a back problem the OP has.

I agree weight loss is a good idea.  It is normally achieved by reduction in food intake and exercise.  But there we go back to medical specialists.

Good luck.


----------



## jobo (Aug 27, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Medical systems in different systems are prone to give differing advice I think.  So I agree with that, but I think you might be a little off on reasons.  But since I don't know the standards of all laws and customs in all countries, I can only comment on the little I know in the USA.  My experience is that doctors will give advice after getting a good history.  But it the USA I think most will refer a patient to a Physical Therapist with a description of what they believe is wrong and generally what should be worked on by the Physical Therapist to correct it.  The Physical Therapist will pick the specific stretches or exercises and their duration.
> 
> If I am wrong perhaps @Dirty Dog  can correct me.
> 
> ...


The op said what back injury they have +


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 27, 2019)

pdg said:


> The way I swim, paddling is an extreme sport...


Hence the last part of your screen name.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 29, 2019)

Linaa said:


> Hi everyone
> i am interested in taking martial arts classes.but i have health problems.
> i am 29 yrs .female.i have had a back injury,to be exact 3 lower back herniated disks.
> 
> ...



It's hard to give you an answer: you didn't tell how bad your injurury is. Are you still in severe pain (no martial art) or have you (fully) recovered (martial art is possible)? 

If I were you I would listen to the signals of my body: if it hurts don't do it, else that's fine. 

Herniated disks are something you can recover very well from. I had three in my life (lower back as well but not at the same time, 2 on the same disk a few years apart) and I can train as if nothing had ever happened. 

Sitting at a desk is actually more stressing to the disks than many sports. 

Be positive.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 30, 2019)

jobo said:


> The op said what back injury they have +



You are correct.  She said 3 herniated disks, which I forgot by the time I got around to answering PDG (too much going on in my life right now. )  I am by no means an expert, but I think there are different reasons for herniated disks with different treatments.  Regardless, any spinal injury or disease is likely to be painful until treated.  And some treatments don't give good results.  Don't ask me how I know.


----------

